# Hangzhou,[lots of pics]



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

to be continued


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

cool photos,
could you tell us the district of those flagship stores?
they look like in Xintiandi in Shanghai

Hangzhou's western lake is great


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

bravo! in fact Hangzhou is one of my favourite Chinese cities, that's Xihu Xin Tian Di isnt it?

i also have a Hangzhou thread, check it out.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198156&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> cool photos,
> could you tell us the district of those flagship stores?
> they look like in Xintiandi in Shanghai
> 
> Hangzhou's western lake is great


http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=18608443


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Very high quality buildings/architecture. Hangzhou is one of few large cities in China that aren't filled with budget glass/concrete boxes.


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

what a nice city..

first world...


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

very nice city !


----------



## atoom (Apr 19, 2005)

cool~~~~~~~


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome city. Neat, green and clean.


----------



## buzaza (May 5, 2005)

looks very nice! I want visit Hangzhou someday!!!! :eek2:


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

Keep sendin'em !


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

:drool:


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

Keep sendin'em


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

great pix


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Great! China is developing very fast. Give them 20 more years and it should be first world! kay:


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

More Hangzhou pics


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

nice...


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

More Hangzhou pics


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

more pic please, Hangzhou is my favorite city


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

More Hangzhou pics



























































































To be continued...


----------



## makodo (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice pictures.










This skyscraper is in Xiaoshan, right? It has already been completed now.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

More Hangzhou pics


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

More Hangzhou pics


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

More Hangzhou pics


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

More Hangzhou pics


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

More Hangzhou pics


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Beautiful Hangzhou


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## 美学 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks !


----------



## ILoveChina (May 24, 2005)

美学,I love your pics


----------



## y3miii (Aug 12, 2004)

ILoveChina said:


> yes,for the whole nation of 13 billion,it will take some more 75 years.but for some coastal cities,they may take about less than 20 years.


Yes I was referring to the whole of China, and I agree that in 20 year that China's coastal area will be modernize. 

Even an ABC loves China.


----------



## 岂力马扎罗 (Jun 21, 2005)

hangchow,a naturally beautiful city.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

great!


----------



## WESTLAKE (Oct 3, 2004)

Handsome said:


>


 :eek2: :eek2: 

wa O !!! i just cant believe that its my hometown


so nice ~~!!


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

wa O !!! i just cant believe that its my hometown


so nice ~~!!
----------------------------
I AM IN HANGZHOU ~ HANGZHOU IS MORE BEAUTIFUL THAN THESE PICS~


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, what a great looking city!


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

Hangzhou is undeveloped city and you guyz have made it look like a very modern city. Why dont u post pix of real Hangzhou.


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

real Hangzhou.
---------------------------------------------------------
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249105&page=4&pp=20


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

HANGZHOU VILLAGE


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hangzhou is undeveloped city and you guyz have made it look like a very modern city. Why dont u post pix of real Hangzhou.
__________________
HANGZHOU IS MOST BEAUTIFUL CITY IN YOUR COUNTRY~


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

顶~``


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

杭州呵呵 我常去 1星期2次


----------



## I'll... (May 22, 2006)

really really love it!


----------

